# Night rides on 9W?



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

Does anyone ride after dark during the week on 9W with lights? Is it pretty safe to ride from GW to Piermont at night?


----------



## jarheadnyc (Oct 16, 2002)

*9W at night w/lights*

I would not reccommend going out that late on 9W. Especially if your returning through Washington Heights upon your return not a good solo ride, just too many problems could happen.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I live in JC. I was planning on driving to GWB, Jersey side and ride up. Riding at night on river road is suicidal even day time.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Get a mountain bike and join me in the trails. 

There is a lot less traffic in the woods.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I actually got 2 MTBs. Spot and a truth. I wanted to add asphalt riding to dirt. Where and when to you ride MTB at nights?



Climbing_Clyde said:


> Get a mountain bike and join me in the trails.
> 
> There is a lot less traffic in the woods.


----------



## 3RD NATURE (Oct 10, 2007)

I find you need a pretty good light on 9W as there are long stretches of complete darkness. I have a Light and Motion HID that I've used in the dead of winter on 9W, and it was a great ride. Put a bright blinky (like a Blackburn Mars 3.0 set to disco mode) on the back and you're all set.

3rd Nature Chick



stoked said:


> Does anyone ride after dark during the week on 9W with lights? Is it pretty safe to ride from GW to Piermont at night?


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I just checked out your website. Looks like you've got a nice, high-concept shop going there. Great line-up of frames, too. I've got to stop in there with some friends/teammates. My only knock is that the shop is closed Saturdays. I've never heard of a bike shop that could give up Saturday business, but good luck to you. Whom should I ask for when I come in?



3RD NATURE said:


> I find you need a pretty good light on 9W as there are long stretches of complete darkness. I have a Light and Motion HID that I've used in the dead of winter on 9W, and it was a great ride. Put a bright blinky (like a Blackburn Mars 3.0 set to disco mode) on the back and you're all set.
> 
> 3rd Nature Chick


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

9W after dark just seems risky. I've had plenty of close calls on that road during the day. And that road has more than its share of gravel, branches and garbage on the shoulders. Wouldn't want to try to see that in the dark.

What about Hudson Terrace, the little road that runs from just south of the GWB seven miles north to Alpine? That's almost free of traffic. Might be closed to bicycles at night though. You'd have to check the regs. 



stoked said:


> I live in JC. I was planning on driving to GWB, Jersey side and ride up. Riding at night on river road is suicidal even day time.


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

Assuming you have some kick ass lights with say 300 lumins you would be all set, BUTTTT there are a few things to remember.

a) There are creatures of the night
b) How far up do you want to go?
c) Can't you go early in the am, many riders do leave 6;00 and with the time change it could work
d) Cars will not give you any more space.

That said, try 501 or ride up in Wetchester on say 9A etc.

or 
Join some of the lap rides in Central Park.

I run one Monday nite. Check the NYCC board

Bike safe


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

team_sheepshead said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but I just checked out your website. Looks like you've got a nice, high-concept shop going there. Great line-up of frames, too. I've got to stop in there with some friends/teammates. My only knock is that the shop is closed Saturdays. I've never heard of a bike shop that could give up Saturday business, but good luck to you. Whom should I ask for when I come in?


3rd Nature is possibly the nicest bike shop (if you can even call it that) that I have ever been in. They just built a C50 for me and it is fantastic. I am assuming that they are closed on Saturdays because they are in a predominantly orthodox Jewish neighborhood. The upside is that they are open on Sundays which is unheard of in Bergen County because of the blue laws. Definitely pay a visit. They are good people and they know what they are doing.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

I figured it might be Sabbath observance. There's an Orthodox toy store in my neighborhood that also closes on Saturdays. Thanks for the tip; I'll check it out.



Flat Out said:


> 3rd Nature is possibly the nicest bike shop (if you can even call it that) that I have ever been in. They just built a C50 for me and it is fantastic. I am assuming that they are closed on Saturdays because they are in a predominantly orthodox Jewish neighborhood. The upside is that they are open on Sundays which is unheard of in Bergen county because of the blue laws. Definitely pay a visit. They are good people and they know what they are doing.


----------



## 3RD NATURE (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi team_sheepshead,

We'd like to be open on Saturdays but haven't figured which hoops to jump through just yet.

It would be great to meet you and put a face to your posts.

Here is a list of us:

Michael is the owner and he's here every day. Poyo (actually Pollo) is our crack mechanic, here M-F. Freeda is our Chicka and her hours fluctuate. Leo is here most days. Naomi is our masseuse, and it's always a good day when she's here (hot chicka - I hope she never sees this), and my name is Paul.

Hope to meet you.

3rd Nature Boy



team_sheepshead said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread, but I just checked out your website. Looks like you've got a nice, high-concept shop going there. Great line-up of frames, too. I've got to stop in there with some friends/teammates. My only knock is that the shop is closed Saturdays. I've never heard of a bike shop that could give up Saturday business, but good luck to you. Whom should I ask for when I come in?


----------



## jacobsdad (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey 3rd, are you located just north of Votee Park? I think Mexicali Rose is over there, right? I gotta stop by the shop- looks very nice!


----------



## jacobsdad (Oct 7, 2007)

Sheepshead,
Is Hudson Terrace the same one that runs from Edgewater up to the Alpine Boat Basin- I think that road leads to the Palisades Parkway Police Headqtrs, right?
I certainly wouldn't ride 9W in the dark. As posted by others, that stretch of road can be dangerous during the day! 
Hey Stoked, why not ride your trainer in the evening?!


----------



## 3RD NATURE (Oct 10, 2007)

That is exactly right. We look forward to meeting you.

3RD Nature Boy




jacobsdad said:


> Hey 3rd, are you located just north of Votee Park? I think Mexicali Rose is over there, right? I gotta stop by the shop- looks very nice!


----------

